# 86 Stanza - bad shakes in 1st gear



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Ok, it started yesterday and only got worse since then. When starting out in 1st, unless I press HARD on the gas pedal, the car starts to wobble back and forth real hard like it's about to stall, despite 2-3k rpm, as soon as the clutch is fully engaged. This disappears above 3k rpm, or when I give it some serious gas. Doesn't show up in any other gear except for maybe in low 2nd, much milder, but that was always there and I think it's just normal stuff that happens when you let go of the gas pedal too fast.
I currently have a freshly split CV boot that hasn't been replaced yet, if this could make any difference. The car is driven hard, also, so bits and pieces may fall off the engine and I might not really notice it.
Are my engine mounts dead?...


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

Tried adjusting my clutch cable, didn't do anything. Is there a way I could look at the flywheel/clutch without pulling apart my transmission?... Can my clutch engage at a slightly different angle or off-center, due to some problem?


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

WOHOOOOOOO!!!!
Got it fixed with tape for now. Air intake  The flexing part had a crack in it and shaking the engine around made the crack open up. Home depot time


----------

